# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Вышел Mac-клон с операционной системой Snow Leopard

## SDA

Компания Psystar, выпускающая Mac-клоны, начинает поставки компьютеров под управлением операционной системы Mac OS X Snow Leopard.
Калифорнийская компания Psystar, ставшая знаменитой благодаря массовому производству компьютеров под управлением Apple Mac OS, сегодня начинает выпуск Mac-клонов с предустановленной операционной системой Snow Leopard. Согласно информации Psystar, установить «Снежного барса» на обыкновенные ПК ей удалось только благодаря собственным разработкам в области виртуализации. 

При этом владельцам ПК от Psystar рекомендуется воздержаться от самостоятельного перехода на Mac OS X 10.6 и дождаться, когда специалисты компании смогут подготовить соответствующий пакет для обновления.

«Мы просим вас не пытаться установить новую версию ОС, так как это может повлечь за собой различные последствия, включая потерю данных и переустановку Leopard, — гласит запись в официальном блоге Psystar. — Как всегда, мы тщательно тестируем каждое обновление операционной системы, чтобы убедиться в его полной совместимости с нашими предыдущими моделями. Информация о возможности обновления появится уже в ближайшее время, а стоимость перехода на Snow Leopard будет зависеть от возраста вашего ПК».

Компания Apple, владеющая правами на эксклюзивное распространение и разработку Mac OS X, уже потребовала в калифорнийском суде 30−дневного продления нашумевшего дела — таким образом она попытается получить от Psystar модифицированный исходный код «Снежного барса». При этом представители корпорации из Купертино утверждают, что в любом случае новая версия операционной системы не будет работать без оригинальной Mac OS X 10.5.

В свою очередь Psystar обвинила Apple в попытке укрытия информации в ходе затянувшейся судебной тяжбы между двумя компаниями. «Именно поэтому многие документы, представляющие немалый интерес для компьютерной индустрии, либо недоступны, либо предоставляются в урезанных версиях», — уверен адвокат компании.

Напомним, разбирательства между двумя компаниями идут уже давно, и последним шагом Psystar стало признание собственного банкротства для защиты от судебных нападок Apple.
http://www.infox.ru/hi-tech/soft/200..._klon_s_.phtml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

